# Beta test TiVo.



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I dont know if this applies to the DirecTiVos or not but some might find this interesting.

https://betaapp.tivo.com/tivo-beta/register/index.do


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

It doesn't.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

It used to....
And actually there is one still active Beta program that includes the DirecTV platform.

But since DirecTV doesn't plan on any more TiVo software releases.........
(at least that is the forum community speculation, I haven't formally asked my contact about that)


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

I'm still holding my breath for 6.2 on the HR10.

I'm quite a deep shade of blue by now, but still holding. :eek2:


----------



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

Would a software update improve the speed on the HD-TIVO? That is my biggest gripe about this thousand dollar box.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Yes and No.

6.2 certainly improved performanced on the SD Tivos.

But bottom line... it is only going to get so much faster.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

That old 3.1.5 version is sooo much slower than 6.2 I've switched over to using the Tivo Guide on my HR10. It's still slower than 6.2 but not as bad a 3.1.5.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

With memory prices dirt cheap compared to years ago, HD also super cheap, why cant someone come up with a DVR with some oomph ?

They all have skimpy amounts of memory, small HD's and none of them are as fast as they could/should be.


----------



## BillyBob_jcv (Feb 12, 2006)

My bet is that the true cost of the box isn't driven by the HW. I agree - there is no reason why these boxes shouldn't be much more powerful. I'll bet the cost is driven by all the various licensing fees for the HW, SW and content.


----------

